# Matching  Set of  Iver Johnson Bicycles !



## Handyman (Jun 15, 2019)

Gotcha !  Ok, Ok, so it’ not a Ladies and Gentleman pair……………….and I suppose they couldn’t even be called a Men and Woman’s set……………but you have to admit they're a darn cute Boys and Girls duo !    Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 15, 2019)

Sweeet Set Pete !
Hard enough to find one original sidewalk bike let alone a boys and girls set 
Cool find 

Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 16, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Sweeet Set Pete !
> Hard enough to find one original sidewalk bike let alone a boys and girls set
> Cool find
> 
> Mark



Wowee!!! I don't think I've ever seen a single juvenile Iver Johnson bicycle outside their old advertisements. This is certainly a rare duo! Be nice to keep them together. 

Dave


----------



## Buddyroe (Jul 30, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Wowee!!! I don't think I've ever seen a single juvenile Iver Johnson bicycle outside their old advertisements. This is certainly a rare duo! Be nice to keep them together.
> 
> Dave





I have a 1919 Boy Scout Midget. Unfortunately, not near the condition of these! I'm trying though. I've collected a ton of parts - just need to get it up to @ivrjhnsn for re-assembly or restoration. Haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Buddyroe (Jul 30, 2019)

More pics of parts:


----------

